# Wrangler Uni Mount



## doppler (Oct 23, 2006)

I have an extra unimount (Western) I do not need .If someone is intrested call 269-343-0334 ask for Ted.
It fits the 1989-1995 Wrangler.


----------



## doppler (Oct 23, 2006)

doppler;317461 said:


> I have an extra unimount (Western) I do not need .If someone is intrested call 269-343-0334 ask for Ted.
> It fits the 1989-1995 Wrangler.


Thanks, it has gone to a new owner.


----------

